# Como separar tierras en proteus



## homer32 (Dic 15, 2015)

Hola, 
quería hacer un circuito con tierras separadas, una GND y otra DGND, y estas tierras están unidas mediante una ferrita.
en la parte del esquema ISIS ya lo tengo hecho, pero cuando lo paso a ARES (placa pcb), no hay manera me lo detecta como si fuera gnd normal.
he intentado configurar en power Rails esta DGND pero parece que lo hace bien pero después en Ares lo detecta como GND. Evidentemente no lo debo hacer bien
alguien tiene idea de como se hace eso.
utilizo el proteus 8
gracias


----------

